# Favorite Soda



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

The poll says it all, what's your favorite soda?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 2, 2009)

I voted for ginger ale.


Always a favorite.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

Strawberry Welch's.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Full Fucking Throttle :[ .


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 2, 2009)

I drink Mountain Dew more then any of them, Pepsi and Cola plain, are way too harsh of taste. I do like MD: Voltage, Dr.Pepper (in a cup, not in a bottle or can), and Barq's in a cap too. I often do mixes of cherry coke, Dr.Pepper, and Barqs.


----------



## Hackfox (Mar 2, 2009)

Root Beer. It's the sex.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Full Fucking Throttle :[ .


This first and foremost, followed by strawberry soda and lastly Dr Pepper.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 2, 2009)

PEPSI GAHDAMN BLUE.

OH MY GOD.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> This first and foremost, followed by strawberry soda and lastly Dr Pepper.



Strawberry is awesome, Dr Pepper too.  Never had any more than a sip of Full Throttle.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Strawberry is awesome, Dr Pepper too.  Never had any more than a sip of Full Throttle.


What kind was it? Because that shit in the green bottle is nasty.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> What kind was it? Because that shit in the green bottle is nasty.



Gahh, I don't remember.  I'll ask my dad when I see him.  It was his.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

Never had a full throttle before, are they really that good? I usually hate most energy drinks, monsters especially.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Full throttles don't taste like energy drinks, that's why I like them. :3


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Never had a full throttle before, are they really that good? I usually hate most energy drinks, monsters especially.



I thought it was good.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm gonna give it a try. They sound pretty good (if they don't taste like energy drink anyways)


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> What kind was it? Because that shit in the green bottle is nasty.



Green bottle?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Green bottle?


The "all-natural" full throttle. They may have discontinued it for sucking so bad.


----------



## Whitenoise (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> The "all-natural" full throttle. They may have discontinued it for sucking so bad.



"Gag" D:, I certainly hope so :V .


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 2, 2009)

Moxie Cola!


----------



## Impasse (Mar 2, 2009)

Cream soda

<3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2009)

Root beer. Used to be Coke but ever since I moved to Austin, YUCK! Fucking forget it!
Tastes like a bunch of pop rocks in water!  >

Not one place has come close to my home town of San Marcos... :'(
*sniff*


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

In b4 some faggot who likes RC


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

I miss Elements.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha! No one's picked Pepsi yet! Haha! :V


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

A&W ROOOT BEEEEEEEERRR!!! **Pant pant**

I love it, too bad it gives me painful hiccups and ridiculously foamy burps (That sometimes prevent breathing)

Also:

What the hell is "Cactus Cooler" !?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> A&W ROOOT BEEEEEEEERRR!!! **Pant pant**
> 
> I love it, too bad it gives me painful hiccups and ridiculously foamy burps (That sometimes prevent breathing)


I imagined your fursona doing that and I was momentarily disabled with adorable.


----------



## Lulian (Mar 2, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Haha! No one's picked Pepsi yet! Haha! :V


 
What are YOU talking about?! (hint hint)


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I imagined your fursona doing that and I was momentarily disabled with adorable.



Iz my secret weapon >=3


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Iz my secret weapon >=3


A master of adorable has a chance at paralyzing their opponent or momentarily stunning them

Sorry, I've been playing Oblivion. >.>


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> A master of adorable has a chance at paralyzing their opponent or momentarily stunning them
> 
> Sorry, I've been playing Oblivion. >.>



OHMYGOSH Oblibion!! **Strains to resist thread hijack**


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> OHMYGOSH Oblibion!! **Strains to resist thread hijack**


lol Oblibion :V

Knowing Nargle...

"IMMA STEAL THIS UNICORN KTHANX" 

Whilst drinking a Mountain Dew


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 2, 2009)

@ Nargle: None can resist! <3

I picked coke, with root beer and "crÃ¨me" cream soda in a close second.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> lol Oblibion :V
> 
> Knowing Nargle...
> 
> ...



Oh gosh, I am a thief =3 And I luffed that unicorn, but something happened and I forgot what, but I don't care much because I bought all the other horses and houses in the game XD

I'm a white sneaky kitty, and I have TOO MUCH MONEY! And I have an alt that's a mage Argonian =3 

Aaaahhh I love getting attached to the NPCs and then being sad then the guards kill them and then forgetting about them quickly X3 

Oh gosh! I hijacked ;.;

Oh, back on topic:

Mountain Dew!? Did you forget? ROOOOTT BEEEERRRR!!! **tongue hanging out thirsty-ly**


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2009)

Squirt.

Because it's the dirtiest sounding soda of them all.


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Squirt.
> 
> Because it's the dirtiest sounding soda of them all.



Actually I thought of the baby sea turtle off of Finding Nemo =3 **Bats eyelashes**


I LUFF PIXAARRR


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Oh gosh, I am a thief =3 And I luffed that unicorn, but something happened and I forgot what, but I don't care much because I bought all the other horses and houses in the game XD
> 
> I'm a white sneaky kitty, and I have TOO MUCH MONEY! And I have an alt that's a mage Argonian =3
> 
> ...


I'm so tempted to use my mediocre drawing talents to draw a Nargle on a unicorn drinking root beer.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle on a unicorn drinking root beer with a pirate hat and some nasty wenches.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 2, 2009)

And a dagger, she's a thief. :V


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> In b4 some faggot who likes RC



-dies-

(You can all celebrate now)


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

Placebo said:


> I'm so tempted to use my mediocre drawing talents to draw a Nargle on a unicorn drinking root beer.



**Eyes bug out with joy**



AlexInsane said:


> Nargle on a unicorn drinking root beer with a pirate hat and some nasty wenches.



**Hurr?? expression**



Placebo said:


> And a dagger, she's a thief. :V



B3


----------



## Impasse (Mar 2, 2009)

Nobody else likes cream soda? D:


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 2, 2009)

Nargle on a unicorn drinking root beer with a lazer cannon attached to her head and a snake coming out of her mouth and her left arm will be a lobster claw thingy!


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 2, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Nobody else likes cream soda? D:



Uh... hi? >:3


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 2, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Uh... hi? >:3



Root Beer > Cream soda  *>:C*


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Root Beer > Cream soda  *>:C*



Root Beer + Cream Soda = Awesomesauce X


----------



## Nargle (Mar 2, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Nargle on a unicorn drinking root beer with a lazer cannon attached to her head and a snake coming out of her mouth and her left arm will be a lobster claw thingy!



**Begins choking on the snake and clamping frantically with lobster claw**

Mmmm... I could really go for some lobster... I wonder what snake tastes like?



-Lucario- said:


> Root Beer > Cream soda  *>:C*



*<3*


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 2, 2009)

That is a sad, sad list of soda.

The only answer is Blenheim's hot ginger ale. It burns SO GOOD. Try it over vanilla ice cream, too.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 2, 2009)

Impasse said:


> Nobody else likes cream soda? D:



I like it, but it's not my favorite.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't drink soda anymore cause it's just empty calories I don't need, an assorted variety of juices for me thank you very much.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 2, 2009)

Bathos said:


> That is a sad, sad list of soda.
> 
> The only answer is Blenheim's hot ginger ale. It burns SO GOOD. Try it over vanilla ice cream, too.
> 
> View attachment 7717



SRSLY

Who's the idiot who came up with the idea of a _coke float?_

Take some perfectly good Coca Cola, chuck a scoop of vanilla Blue Bell in there and call that sloppy shit desert!!!!


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 2, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> SRSLY
> 
> Who's the idiot who came up with the idea of a _coke float?_
> 
> Take some perfectly good Coca Cola, chuck a scoop of vanilla Blue Bell in there and call that desert!!!!



Oh Hecks yeah!


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Mar 2, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> SRSLY
> 
> Who's the idiot who came up with the idea of a _coke float?_
> 
> Take some perfectly good Coca Cola, chuck a scoop of vanilla Blue Bell in there and call that desert!!!!



I don't get coke floats. Root beer floats, either.

But jesus christ, spicy ginger ale is a fantastic base for a float.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 2, 2009)

Soda fountain suicide.    Lacking that, Wild Cherry Pepsi.  >>


----------



## JamestheDoc (Mar 2, 2009)

My favorite soda would have to be Pepsi, I just like the blue and the logo, it appeals to me.  I don't have a true preference over any other soda, I just tend to grab Pepsi more than any other.

I used to love Mountain Dew, but I stopped drinking it eventually.  Stuff's horrible for you! D:  Any soda isn't great for you, but Mountain Dew is pretty popular with docs on being one of the worst.

Though I do like their latest flavor, "voltage" I think?  Mostly because it's blue (recurring pattern here), and reminds me of Nuka-Cola Quantam from Fallout 3.


----------



## SnickersTheCat (Mar 3, 2009)

7Up... it's white soda and all natural. :3


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

SnickersTheCat said:


> 7Up... it's white soda and all natural. :3



You mean clear soda?


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

Pepsi reminds me of Speed Racer, night time, neon lights, and gas stations. Oh, and people living in different states then the one I'm living in, or any that I have lived in.

BTW I think it tastes pretty gross =P


----------



## Alabaster_Drazziken (Mar 3, 2009)

I voted other because I enjoy the off brands of soda that are usually very good and extremely cheap.

A close second would be Jones Soda, It's off the beaten path and I love it!


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

I LOVE glass-bottle pop.  Any kind.


----------



## RadarArctomys (Mar 3, 2009)

I like a lot of small sodas, but Coke is my old favorite and I can drink it week in/week out (real cherry or chocolate cokes are nice)
Otherwise, these are always a welcome switch once in a while:
Blenheim's ginger ale (ever since I saw Charles Kuralt tour the factory on "On the Road"), Frozen Run, Penn Dutch, or Boylan's Birch Beer (white preferred, but red good too), Sioux City or other sarsaparilla, If root beer, then local bottler, IBC, or Hires, one herb soda in Austria/Germany called Almdudler (closest in US I have found was Ale-8-One/A Late One) but still really different. Stewarts or IBC black cherry soda, Sun Drop, Orange Crush, Cheerwine, NuGrape, etc.


----------



## pheonix (Mar 3, 2009)

I haven't seen cola champagne yet, no one likes that stuff? I like it when I actually do drink soda, that and ginger ale.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2009)

No ginger ale? No cream soda? For shame.

I do love Cactus Cooler and Dr. Pepper.

wtf, I'm the only vote for Cactus Cooler? Sheesh.  You people have no taste, I say.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I LOVE glass-bottle pop.  Any kind.



MMmm.... Mexican cokes! <3


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

RadarArctomys said:


> I like a lot of small sodas, but Coke is my old favorite and I can drink it week in/week out (real cherry or chocolate cokes are nice)
> Otherwise, these are always a welcome switch once in a while:
> Blenheim's ginger ale (ever since I saw Charles Kuralt tour the factory on "On the Road"), Frozen Run, Penn Dutch, or Boylan's Birch Beer (white preferred, but red good too), Sioux City or other sarsaparilla, If root beer, then local bottler, IBC, or Hires, one herb soda in Austria/Germany called Almdudler (closest in US I have found was Ale-8-One/A Late One) but still really different. Stewarts or IBC black cherry soda, Sun Drop, Orange Crush, Cheerwine, NuGrape, etc.



That all sounds so exotically awesome o.o


----------



## The Grey One (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, thanks to my cousin's German exchange student, I got hooked on Mountain Dew.


----------



## xiath (Mar 3, 2009)

DR. Pepper all the way!!  I drink about 3 a day.  and I have had 8 in a day once.  I love that soda.  But I am doing an experiment to see if I can go 40 days with only drinking water. ugh, I miss my Dr. Pepper :`( .  That and I have a headache from no caffeine >.< .


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 3, 2009)

I love all Mountain Dew except for Livewire. Dr. Pepper is good too, their berries and/or vanilla flavor combos I was also pleased with. A good cream soda is nice, but I'm not really crazy for anything else.

I picked up a bottle of Strawberry Ramune the other day, anyone enjoy those too?


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2009)

Look.
I promise I won't be mad.
But who the fuck voted Squirt?


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 3, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Look.
> I promise I won't be mad.
> But who the fuck voted Squirt?





AlexInsane said:


> Squirt.
> 
> Because it's the dirtiest sounding soda of them all.


I believe it was him...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 3, 2009)

*MOUNTAIN DEW* <3  I can never get tired of it.  But I'm pissed at Pepsi.  :|  WTF is "Mtn Dew"?  That is dumb.


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 3, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> *MOUNTAIN DEW* <3  I can never get tired of it.  But I'm pissed at Pepsi.  :|  WTF is "Mtn Dew"?  That is dumb.


Yea I noticed that too. Same goes for Sunny _D_.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 3, 2009)

Diet pepsi for me  Wonder in how many time il get a cancer... hmm x3


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> I believe it was him...



Okay. That's pretty much the only reason to vote Squirt in a favorite sodas vote.


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 3, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Shark_the_raptor said:
> 
> 
> > *MOUNTAIN DEW* <3  I can never get tired of it.  But I'm pissed at Pepsi.  :|  WTF is "Mtn Dew"?  That is dumb.
> ...



Abbreviating things is the hip new way, guys! (I know, it's stupid as fuck.)

I chose Dr. Pepper. Can't get enough of it. but I also like:
Jones Soda (particularly their cream soda! )
Red Bull Cola
Mountain Dew
Pepsi
and many more!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 3, 2009)

Azbulldog said:


> Yea I noticed that too. Same goes for Sunny _D_.



Yeah.  



Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Abbreviating things is the hip new way, guys! (I know, it's stupid as fuck.)
> 
> I chose Dr. Pepper. Can't get enough of it. but I also like:
> Jones Soda (particularly their cream soda! )
> ...



I'd tell them where they can put those abbreviations.  X3

Also Pepsi's new logo is stupid looking.  XD


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 3, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Also Pepsi's new logo is stupid looking.  XD



I really don't care. At least it doesn't leave my throat feeling like I drank battery acid like Coke does.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 3, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I really don't care. At least it doesn't leave my throat feeling like I drank battery acid like Coke does.



Yeah.  Coke has a strong after-taste.  I do prefer Pepsi over Coke.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I LOVE glass-bottle pop.  Any kind.


 
   That root beer I was drinking earlier was in a glass bottle. It seriously makes soda taste soooo much better. :d



Bathos said:


> I don't get coke floats. Root beer floats, either.
> 
> But jesus christ, spicy ginger ale is a fantastic base for a float.


 
  I dunno, I really think that root beer floats are double plus good. The vanilla and root beer flavors blend so well together. It's the dessert drink of gods!....well maybe not but they taste delicious imo >.>;

  Never did have a spicy ginger ale float before, that's something I really need to look into though. (adds to beverage to do list.)



Nylak said:


> Soda fountain suicide.    Lacking that, Wild Cherry Pepsi.  >>


 
 I think if I drink another soda fountain suicide my heart will stop..... :x



Nargle said:


> Pepsi reminds me of Speed Racer, night time, neon lights, and gas stations. Oh, and people living in different states then the one I'm living in, or any that I have lived in.
> 
> BTW I think it tastes pretty gross =P



Haha, yeah Pepsi sucks. Everyone else in my family seems to disagree with me though


----------



## Jelly (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh yeah.
Strawberry Fanta.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Okay. That's pretty much the only reason to vote Squirt in a favorite sodas vote.



Hey, Squirt's not bad IMO (but then I love grapefruit).

Also, WTF is soda fountain suicide?


----------



## Doubler (Mar 3, 2009)

Lots of stuff on there I never tried, but I'd go with Pepsi myself.
Mixing Coke with Fanta is also quite good. Just use a bit more Coke than Fanta, as the taste of orange tends to overpower the drink.


----------



## Henk86 (Mar 3, 2009)

Coke, naturally. Good by itself and a great mixer for   Alcohol. But I should drink less of it, not very good for your teeth.


----------



## WesternDragon (Mar 3, 2009)

Pepsi, coke is the devil. But I miss pepsi's old logo also


----------



## WesternDragon (Mar 3, 2009)

diet wild cherry pepsi to be exact


----------



## Doubler (Mar 3, 2009)

I didn't even realise they had a new logo. I guess there's a rock big enough for a llama to crawl under


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 3, 2009)

I hate all of these. Boylan's is more my taste. Though tonic and soda water aren't bad either.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Also, WTF is soda fountain suicide?



You mix every fountain soda that is available at a restaurant together to make your beverage. Ex. coke + Sierra Mist + root beer + fanta strawberry + diet coke + Mr. Pibb = a type of soda fountain suicide. 




Doubler said:


> I didn't even realise they had a new logo. I guess there's a rock big enough for a llama to crawl under



http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/pepsi_new_bottles.php

Has the new logo on it with all of their products. Also "Mtn Dew" wtf!?! o__O


----------



## Tycho (Mar 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> You mix every fountain soda that is available at a restaurant together to make your beverage. Ex. coke + Sierra Mist + root beer + fanta strawberry + diet coke + Mr. Pibb = a type of soda fountain suicide.



Oh, I did that once or twice before! The result was surprisingly pleasant, I found.  Though there was no mistaking the peculiar nuances of flavor the rootbeer always imparted upon the mixture...


----------



## Keaoden (Mar 3, 2009)

Recently upgraded from mt dew to Vault, why?
Mt Dew. 36 mg/8oz caffeine
Vault 69mg/8oz caffeine


Its all about the caffeine.


----------



## southtownjr (Mar 3, 2009)

Does water count? =P

I hate the taste of soda.. I've given it up after pretty much binging on it everyday as a freshman in high school. I've noticed that I'm a hell of a lot more active without all the sugar.

Water ftw.


----------



## Marie (Mar 3, 2009)

Fresca (black cherry citrus) is tied with Sprite Remix as my favorite soda. Fresca was all I had to drink when I visited Florida a few years back.


----------



## Impasse (Mar 3, 2009)

Keaoden said:


> Recently upgraded from mt dew to Vault, why?
> Mt Dew. 36 mg/8oz caffeine
> Vault 69mg/8oz caffeine
> 
> ...



Hell, if it's all about the caffeine, get a french press and have espresso in the mornings and evenings, not this wimpy "soda" stuff. A strong espresso: >150mg/8oz caffeine.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont know about mountain dew, cactus cooler, dr. pepper and squirt (for real?^^), ive never seen them here in germany.
so im gonna say sprite^^ i love coke and fanta but sprite still is my favorite^^


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 3, 2009)

pepsi max, it's got ginseng


----------



## Impasse (Mar 3, 2009)

Lyxen said:


> pepsi max, it's got ginseng



So?

Ginseng is worthless.

Seriously, there's nothing in ginseng that could possibly improve any soft drink. At all.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 3, 2009)

Keaoden said:


> Its all about the caffeine.




Not in Canada.  So called "clear sodas" are uncaffinated.   No caffine in Mountain Dew here.   No really, obscure law.

Myself, depends on the place.  Ting out by the pool, Brio before dinner, Vernors after dinner (usually as a mix).  Life is too short to pick just one.


----------



## Marie (Mar 3, 2009)

Did somebody say Ting? They have that in Canada?


----------



## Nargle (Mar 3, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Abbreviating things is the hip new way, guys! (I know, it's stupid as fuck.)
> 
> I chose *Dr. Pepper*.



Hey, it's _Doctor_ Pepper! Quit with this abbreviation crap!!

(XD Sorry, had to point out the irony, just doin' mah job! Lol!)


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

WesternDragon said:


> Pepsi, coke is the devil. But I miss pepsi's old logo also



Pepsi's new logo looks like it somehow contracted down syndrome.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, this:

http://us.st12.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/mex-grocer_2042_36432653

Last time I had it was when I took my permit test.  FUCKING.  AWESOME.


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 3, 2009)

I miss surge : / . I quit drinking soda though


----------



## Runefox (Mar 3, 2009)

Mountain Dew.

But I can't drink it! Stupid diabetes. No sign of Diet Mountain Dew around these parts, either.

So, Diet Pepsi is my silver medal.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 3, 2009)

Cock & Bull ginger beer, Moxie, Faygo or Nihi Orange. I don't really drink soda much anymore though.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Mountain Dew.
> 
> But I can't drink it! Stupid diabetes. No sign of Diet Mountain Dew around these parts, either.
> 
> So, Diet Pepsi is my silver medal.



Meh, that sucks. Diet pepsi isn't all that bad, I don't prefer it though unless it's diet pepsi max.


----------



## Loken (Mar 3, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> PEPSI GAHDAMN BLUE.
> 
> OH MY GOD.


Heh I remember that, it felt like it was burning out my insides.  Good stuff though.

As for me I have to go with sprite.

Anyone remember that one that had little orbs of coloured gelatin in it, what was that called?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Faygo



What kind?


----------



## Katastrofeas (Mar 3, 2009)

I like a good strong Ginger Ale. I mean the kind that burns your mouth, crears out your sinuses and makes your eyes water.  

My favorite is Buffalo Rock brand.  Taking a swing of that stuff is like snorting a line of wasabi.  Unfortunately, I've only seen it for sale around Birmingham AL. Goya brand is pretty good too and you can get it just about anywhere.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> What kind?



Its been such a long time I actually can't remember. It might be the cherry or "red" one though.

Gods I want a Faygo now.


----------



## lolwut? (Mar 3, 2009)

WOOT ROOT BEER.
 I LUV ROOT BEER. @__@


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 3, 2009)

Hickory said:


> Did somebody say Ting? They have that in Canada?




Yep.  Mixes well with vodka or Gin too.

You can find most of the D&G products in urban centres, plus Malta and Tiger Brew too.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 3, 2009)

7up's not on there. That's my real favorite Soda, but GO SQUIRT anyway


----------



## Ratte (Mar 3, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Its been such a long time I actually can't remember. It might be the cherry or "red" one though.
> 
> Gods I want a Faygo now.



Red is pretty good, and so is grape.

The only place in my part of the state that sells it is a dollar store a half-hour away.

Damn, you triggered my cravings.


----------



## Absinthe (Mar 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Red is pretty good, and so is grape.
> 
> The only place in my part of the state that sells it is a dollar store a half-hour away.
> 
> Damn, you triggered my cravings.



Oh damn yeah I forgot about the grape stuff; I've only had the grape once.

Right now I just crave any sort of grape soda. XD


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 4, 2009)

Diet Coke preferred, but any of the house brand diet colas do the trick, too.

Diet Pepsi is my enemy.  There's a world of difference between how the two taste.  I may have trouble telling the difference between Diet Sam's and Diet Coke, but I've always been able to spot Diet Pepsi in a blind or double-blind taste test.

Stand-bys are Pepsi (not Diet), RC, Mr. Pibb (the rare occasions I found it), root beer, Nehi Orange, and Nehi Grape.


----------



## IWP (Mar 4, 2009)

My favorite is the one that "kills sperm".


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 4, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Hey, it's _Doctor_ Pepper! Quit with this abbreviation crap!!
> 
> (XD Sorry, had to point out the irony, just doin' mah job! Lol!)



Haha! You're sneaky!

I also forgot to say how much I like various grape sodas too. With the new Mountain Dew flavors I want to see a purple grape one! Unless it's a really cheap brand I don't really care what soda brand it is, they are all about the same.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh fuck I forgot about Dr. Pepper! I voted Fanta. But really it depends on what I'm in the mood for. Coke and Sprite too. And Root Beer (Damn I love soda...)


----------



## Doubler (Mar 4, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/pepsi_new_bottles.php
> 
> Has the new logo on it with all of their products. Also "Mtn Dew" wtf!?! o__O


Thanks. I can see why people dislike it. 
But it's just a logo.


----------



## -Lucario- (Mar 4, 2009)

IWP said:


> My favorite is the one that "kills sperm".



I think they fixed that problem in Sierra Mist.



Doubler said:


> Thanks. I can see why people dislike it.
> But it's just a logo.



Np. A logo is the main selling point of a product. A logo that catches your eye will increase your chances of buying that product.


----------



## FireFoxZero (Mar 4, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> I miss surge : / .


 
Omg someone who feels my pain.  I loved the stuff shame they stopped making it.


----------



## Doubler (Mar 4, 2009)

> Np. A logo is the main selling point of a product. A logo that catches your eye will increase your chances of buying that product.


Well, that's the company's problem. If they want a stupid logo, that's their choice. I just want my soda to be tasty 
If everyone got riled up over marketing mistakes we'd probably go mad watching commercials :grin:


----------



## IWP (Mar 4, 2009)

FireFoxZero said:


> Omg someone who feels my pain.  I loved the stuff shame they stopped making it.



Yeah Surge was the shit! I miss that drink too. I remember drinking it when I was like 8 or 9.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

OH YEAH

While at the world of coke (lol) in Atlanta (where coke was invented) I tried strawberry root beer. OH-MAH-GAWD. I WAS IN HEAVEN. 

Brb reserving tour at the world of coke


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 4, 2009)

Crossfire21 said:


> I miss surge : / . I quit drinking soda though



I never understood the commercials.
Some guy picks up a random payphone that is ringing, and some guy on the other end shouts "SURGE!!!" and everybody goes crazy.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 4, 2009)

Absinthe said:


> Oh damn yeah I forgot about the grape stuff; I've only had the grape once.
> 
> Right now I just crave any sort of grape soda. XD



GRAPE FANTA

OMIGAWD

I would get some but it's cold outside.


----------



## Repiotou (Mar 4, 2009)

If I can, Welch's Grape. Nuff said.


----------



## Holsety (Mar 4, 2009)

Placebo said:


> In b4 some faggot who likes RC


RC is fucking delicious

die in a fire


that said, my favorite is Dr. Pepper

...for now


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 4, 2009)

Holsety said:


> RC is fucking delicious
> 
> die in a fire


Too late

Already yiffing in hell


----------



## Crossfire21 (Mar 4, 2009)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> I never understood the commercials.
> Some guy picks up a random payphone that is ringing, and some guy on the other end shouts "SURGE!!!" and everybody goes crazy.



At least someone knows what im talking about lol. Yeah the commercials were odd but the soda was awesome.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 4, 2009)

I tend to drink either Sprite or root beer.  Although, I do kind of want to try Moxie at some point in my life.


----------



## AlexInsane (Mar 4, 2009)

Tab.

TAB, MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU DRINK IT.


----------



## vivatheshadows (Mar 4, 2009)

my favorite soda? Diet Pepsi.

Favorite drink? a nice bottle of Brandy, sitting next to the fire in my chair and crying my lonley ass to sleep


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 4, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> Tab.
> 
> TAB, MOTHERFUCKER, DO YOU DRINK IT.



Tried to.  Way too much caramel flavor for me, though.

Also, if you find it in bottles, treat it like nitroglycerin.  My mother drinks the stuff, and has for at least as long as I've been alive, and when she got it in bottles they've been known on occasion to explode with such force that the cap completely shatters.

I'd love to see Mentos dropped in one, but I'm afraid that the one who does it wouldn't survive the explosion.

And in cruel irony, my nephews are getting hooked on Tab as well.


----------

